# [OT] Gentoo Tassen?

## Cryssli

Hi,

da hier bei uns in der Firma neuerdings fuer Microsoft Windows Werbung gemacht wird (Die Stofffahne ist schon ein Hammer!), moechte ich gerne etwas kontern und suche im speziellen ein paar Kaffeetassen mit Gentoo Linux Logo.  Gibts da sowas? Leider scheint der Gentoo Store nur CDs zu haben. Ich denke da besteht generell Interesse!

Cryssli

----------

## MrTom

Stimmt. Sind keine Kaffeetassen mehr zu sehen. Da gab es aber mal welche. Wird ja sogar noch auf der Hauptseite angezeigt. Leier ist es immer nicht so einfach und günstig, wenn der Store in USA ist. So z.B. thinkgeek.com. Da kostet der Versand oft mehr als das Teil. Sammelbestellungen find ich aber immer etwas umständlich.

Man könnte höchstens einen deutschen Store aufmachen. Allerdings wer kümmert sich drum? Meine Schwester hat zwar einen Werbemittel-Großhandel. Aber die wird wohl nicht bereit sein, für nix bzw. auf ihre Kosten Werbemittel von Gentoo auf Ihre Seite zu tun bzw. welche zu Produzieren.  :Sad:  Mach mir mal Gedanken drüber...

Wer ist eigentlich für die Gentoo.de zuständig? Man könnte ja dort einen kleinen Shop einrichten. Die Gelder könnten dann für deutsche Projekte verwendet werden. 

Wenn grundsätzlich Interesse da ist, würde ich mich mal drum kümmern. Also, welche Werbemittel interessant sind, was es kostet, wie man es macht etc....

PS: Welche Stofffahne ?

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Die Stofffahne bezieht sich auf die Auszeichnung als Microsoft Certified ..., meine Firma ist neulich auch Certified Partner geworden und hat neben eine großen teuren Kiste auch eine Fahne und ein Türschild erhalten.

Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, möchte aber jetzt nicht lügen, war geplant gewesen dass gentoo.de die Deutsche Spendenanlaufstelle wird, dass heisst dass man hier spenden kann für gentoo.org und dann irgendwann auch T-Shirts kaufen, ich denke aber dass am besten dertobi oder ian dazu Stellung nehmen, ich möchte da nichts falsches erzählen. Wäre das richtig, so ist es zu den Tassen auch nicht mehr weit.

----------

## dertobi123

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Wer ist eigentlich für die Gentoo.de zuständig? Man könnte ja dort einen kleinen Shop einrichten. Die Gelder könnten dann für deutsche Projekte verwendet werden. 
> 
> Wenn grundsätzlich Interesse da ist, würde ich mich mal drum kümmern. Also, welche Werbemittel interessant sind, was es kostet, wie man es macht etc....

 

Schreib mir mal ne PM  :Wink: 

----------

## MrTom

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> Die Stofffahne bezieht sich auf die Auszeichnung als Microsoft Certified ..., meine Firma ist neulich auch Certified Partner geworden und hat neben eine großen teuren Kiste auch eine Fahne und ein Türschild erhalten.

 

Freu Dich! Wir haben schon einen halben Schrank voll lauter Zeugs von MS. Dabei sind auch einige Fahnen. Denn man bekommt jedes Jahr eine neue Fahne  :Wink: 

----------

## Robelix

Auf zur öffentlichen Fahnenverbrennung!

Im Ernst:

Eine risikolose Variante wäre Spreadshirt. Eine Tasse gibt's dort auch, mein persönliches Interesse liegt ohnehin eher bei T-Shirts.

(Nein ich bin mit Spreadshirt in keiner Weise verbandelt, hab nur  meine eigene Shirtmanufaktur dort eingerichtet.)

Robelix

----------

## Inte

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Eine risikolose Variante wäre Spreadshirt. Eine Tasse gibt's dort auch, mein persönliches Interesse liegt ohnehin eher bei T-Shirts.

 

Das nenne ich mal einen Vorschlag. Ich seh schon überall Gentoo Logos von dem riesigen Produktsortiment leuchten.  :Cool: 

Da würd ich sogar auf meine Kappe einen Shop für Gentoo.de aufmachen.  :Very Happy: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## dertobi123

Dass ein Interesse an T-Shirts und anderen Goodies besteht ist nichts Neues, inwieweit man das an gentoo.de binden kann/sollte ist noch offen. Zum anderen muessen noch ein paar "Basics" erledigt werden, bevor "offiziell" CD's, "Fanartikel" und andere Goodies in Deutschland verkauft werden können.

Wie ich vor einigen Wochen bereits in einem anderen Thread erwaehnte:

Ein wenig Geduld noch ...

----------

## Inte

Hab da was gefunden: Gentoo Linux Merchandise Online Store

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Robelix

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Hab da was gefunden: Gentoo Linux Merchandise Online Store
> 
> 

 

Hmmm.... Übersee-Bestellungen sind immer etwas problematisch (von Bezahlung bis Zoll...)

Mal abwarten was Meister dertobi123 noch zaubert...

Robelix

----------

## theche

The Answer : 42 ... göttlich

----------

## dertobi123

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Hmmm.... Übersee-Bestellungen sind immer etwas problematisch (von Bezahlung bis Zoll...)

 

... ausserdem seh ich da noch ueberall das alte Logo  :Wink: 

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Mal abwarten was Meister dertobi123 noch zaubert...

 

Ich bin weder Meister, noch kann ich zaubern ...

 *theche wrote:*   

> The Answer : 42 ... göttlich

 

Hab ich ausser Matrix & dem Herrn der Ringe noch irgendeinen (wichtigen?) Film verpasst oder steh ich grade auf nem Schlauch?

----------

## primat

 *Quote:*   

> theche hat folgendes geschrieben::
> 
> The Answer : 42 ... göttlich
> 
> Hab ich ausser Matrix & dem Herrn der Ringe noch irgendeinen (wichtigen?) Film verpasst oder steh ich grade auf nem Schlauch?

 

"Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" verpasst?

----------

## dertobi123

 *primat wrote:*   

> "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" verpasst?

 

*huestel*  Schon moeglich   :Embarassed: 

----------

## amne

Einmal Heise-Forum lesen und du solltest es auch kennen.  :Wink: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Du meintest das Trollforum?

----------

## dertobi123

 *amne wrote:*   

> Einmal Heise-Forum lesen und du solltest es auch kennen. 

 

So oft wie ich in letzter Zeit mit dem Gedanken spiele diesem Forum (wenigstens mal fuer eine ganze Weile) den Ruecken zuzuwenden ist das Heiseforum wohl nicht wirklich das Richtige fuer mich  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> Du meintest das Trollforum?

 

Trollwiese - Hier ist Füttern erlaubt!

dertobi123: Alles wird gut.

----------

## Sas

so ne tasse hätt ich auch gerne und n sticker würd sich sicher ganz gut aufm notebook machen  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Jo, Tasse (ich hoffe, wir meinen eigentlich Becher) und Sticker wären edel. Da sollte man in der Tat was machen.

Die USA-Shops finde ich preislich allerdings schon ... sagen wir mal ... sehr extravagant. 16$ für 'nen Becher? Ich wollte nur einen Becher kaufen, keine Options-/Anteilsscheine am Unternehmen.

----------

## dertobi123

Und das ist (sowohl bei coffeeshop, als auch bei spreadshirt) das Problem: Man hat mit allem nichts zu tun, die eigentliche Intention, auch noch ein bisschen was fuer Gentoo (und die weitere Entwicklung von Gentoo) zu tun geht aber verloren, wenn du die Sachen schon nur zu halbwegs fairen Preisen anbieten willst.

----------

## Inte

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Und das ist (sowohl bei coffeeshop, als auch bei spreadshirt) das Problem: Man hat mit allem nichts zu tun, die eigentliche Intention, auch noch ein bisschen was fuer Gentoo (und die weitere Entwicklung von Gentoo) zu tun geht aber verloren, wenn du die Sachen schon nur zu halbwegs fairen Preisen anbieten willst.

 Die eigentlich Intention wird (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) nicht geschmälert. Gerade bei so großem Potential wie Gentoo es bietet, werden solche Anbieter (auch Spreadshirt) mit sich reden lassen. Hauptsache es passiert endlich mal was. Außerdem geht es in erster Linie nicht nur darum Geld zu scheffeln, sondern Public Relations zu betreiben. Ohne Merchandising geht so viel Werbepotential verloren. Es geht nicht darum eine Marktlücke zu füllen. Die Community will die Tassen, Shirts und Keyholder! Wenn Gentoo nur 2 EUR pro Artikel bekommt ist das immer noch in Ordnung.

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Oder macht Ihr Euch Sorgen wegen der Rechtslage?

----------

## psyqil

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> ... ausserdem seh ich da noch ueberall das alte Logo 

 Gibt's ein neues? Was hab ich denn da verpennt???

----------

## MrTom

Schon länger nicht mehr auf www.gentoo.de gesurft, oder was?

Dort sieht man oben links das neue Logo... So schön......  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Schon länger nicht mehr auf www.gentoo.de gesurft, oder was?

 Doch, extra nochmal kontrolliert, sorry, ich seh da das gleiche obskure Gerät, das mir noch nie gefallen hat, mit eckiger Schrift drunter, schade...  :Sad:  trotzdem danke...

----------

## Cryssli

Also ich haette ja gerne auf meiner Tasse diesen Glubschaeugigen dicken Pinguin mit dem Gentoologo auf dem Bauch, den irgendwer hier im Forum als Avatar hat.

Nen schoenen Aufklaber fuer das Notebook waere auch genial.

Cryssli

----------

## dertobi123

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Die eigentlich Intention wird (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) nicht geschmälert. Gerade bei so großem Potential wie Gentoo es bietet, werden solche Anbieter (auch Spreadshirt) mit sich reden lassen. 

 

Es geht nicht nur darum, dass der ein oder andere Euro haengen bleibt, ein wichtiges Ziel muss es imho auch sein, dass ganze zu moeglichst fairen Preisen anzubieten. Die Spreadshirt Variante ist durchaus ziemlich "sexy", es gibt aber auch andere Varianten die zu diskutieren sind.

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Hauptsache es passiert endlich mal was.

 

Hexen koennen wir leider nicht  :Wink: 

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Außerdem geht es in erster Linie nicht nur darum Geld zu scheffeln, sondern Public Relations zu betreiben. Ohne Merchandising geht so viel Werbepotential verloren. Es geht nicht darum eine Marktlücke zu füllen.

 

Es will keiner Geld "scheffeln", wenn wir Gentoo z.B. auf moeglichst vielen Events praesentieren wollen kostet das Geld. Dass wir beim Chemnitzer Linuxtag a) farbig gedruckte Flyer, b) ein 90x90cm Poster (Farbe, gedruckt), c) Gentoo Sticker im 25x25mm Format und d) x86 LiveCD's mit grafischer Oberfläche (KDE/GNOME) hatten war ein gluecklicher Zufall (der erst durch die Grosszuegigkeit der Helfer und weiterer Leute moeglich war, Danke nochmal an dieser Stelle  :Wink: ). Der Verkauf von T-Shirts und sonstigen Goodies ist eine Moeglichkeit sowas zu finanzieren und somit besser planen zu koennen, was wiederum eine (noch) bessere Praesentation ermoeglicht.

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Die Community will die Tassen, Shirts und Keyholder! Wenn Gentoo nur 2 EUR pro Artikel bekommt ist das immer noch in Ordnung.

 

Ack.

 *Inte wrote:*   

> PS.: Oder macht Ihr Euch Sorgen wegen der Rechtslage?

 

Sorgen nicht, aber es muessen noch ein paar Dinge auf den Weg gebracht werden.

----------

## Cryssli

Fuer ne Tasse waere ich durchaus bereit 10 Öre hinzublaettern, aber keine 16  $ + shipping  :Smile: 

----------

## Robelix

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Und das ist (sowohl bei coffeeshop, als auch bei spreadshirt) das Problem: Man hat mit allem nichts zu tun, die eigentliche Intention, auch noch ein bisschen was fuer Gentoo (und die weitere Entwicklung von Gentoo) zu tun geht aber verloren, wenn du die Sachen schon nur zu halbwegs fairen Preisen anbieten willst.

 

Problem oder Vorteil ist die Frage - Sicher ist's pro Tasse oder Shirt mehr d'rin wenn man gleich mal ein paar hundert Stück drucken läßt, aber das Ganze will erst mal vorfinanziert sein, dann muß noch jemand das Geld eintreiben, das Zeug verpacken und verschicken, Reklamationen bearbeiten usw...

Wenn man das alles bedenkt scheinen mir die Preise durchaus fair. (Hab' vor meinem Spreadshop auch etliche lokale Druckereien durchgefragt, für Kleinauflagen auf schwarze Shirts waren durchwegs Preise von einmalig 20EUR + 10EUR pro Druck der Normalfall. - Nur Druck, ohne Shirt.)

Und die eigentliche Aufgabe von gentoo ist doch eine gute Distrie aufzustellen und nicht der Verkauf von Tassen, oder? So würd' ich es durchaus als Vorteil ansehen wenn man nix damit zu tun hat und trotzdem etwas Kohle herauskommt.

just my 0.02 EUR,

Robelix

P.S.

Zum Thema 42:

Film hast' keinen versäumt, aber ein Buch - bzw: eine Trilogie aus 5 Büchern: "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" von Douglas Adams

(Obwohl, von den ersten zwei Büchern gibt es eine alte Verfilmung der BBC, außerdem ist angeblich für 2005 eine Neuverfilmung geplant.)

Zitat:

"All right, the Answer to the Great Question of Life, the Universe and Everything is Forty-two" said Deep Thought with infinite majesty and calm.

Was das Ganze mit dem heise-forum zu tun haben soll weiß ich aber nicht so genau. Das letzte Mal als ich dort wieder mal reingeschaut hab' wurde wie wild mit Fischen geworfen  :Shocked:  - Es hatte allerdings nicht den Anschein, daß es sich um Babelfische handelt.

Robelix

----------

## Inte

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hexen koennen wir leider nicht 

 Das verlangt ja auch keiner  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   PS.: Oder macht Ihr Euch Sorgen wegen der Rechtslage? 
> 
> Sorgen nicht, aber es muessen noch ein paar Dinge auf den Weg gebracht werden.

 Wäre es nicht Zeit für einen Sticky Thread in dem der Fortschritt wiedergegeben wird? Ich will ja nicht quengeln, aber wenn es um Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geht, würde ich mir für Gentoo auch das eine oder andere Bein ausreißen. Bei dem momentanen Informationsfluss ist es nicht gerade leicht zu erfahren, ob die eine oder andere Aktion kontraproduktiv zu den im Hintergrund geplanten Aktionen ist. Schließlich wollen wir für unsere Distri doch nur das Beste.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Inte

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Schon länger nicht mehr auf www.gentoo.de gesurft, oder was?
> 
> Dort sieht man oben links das neue Logo... So schön...... 

 

Wie war der Spruch nochmal? "Die Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters." Na ja, wenn sich außer dem Schriftzug nichts geändert hat, dann würde ich das nicht unbedingt als "neues" Logo verkaufen.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## TheRuler

Hallo,

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Und das ist (sowohl bei coffeeshop, als auch bei spreadshirt) das Problem: Man hat mit allem nichts zu tun, die eigentliche Intention, auch noch ein bisschen was fuer Gentoo (und die weitere Entwicklung von Gentoo) zu tun geht aber verloren, wenn du die Sachen schon nur zu halbwegs fairen Preisen anbieten willst. Die eigentlich Intention wird (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) nicht geschmälert. Gerade bei so großem Potential wie Gentoo es bietet, werden solche Anbieter (auch Spreadshirt) mit sich reden lassen. Hauptsache es passiert endlich mal was. Außerdem geht es in erster Linie nicht nur darum Geld zu scheffeln, sondern Public Relations zu betreiben. Ohne Merchandising geht so viel Werbepotential verloren. Es geht nicht darum eine Marktlücke zu füllen. Die Community will die Tassen, Shirts und Keyholder! Wenn Gentoo nur 2 EUR pro Artikel bekommt ist das immer noch in Ordnung.
> 
> 

 

richtig, nur sollte man nicht immer warten bis was von offizieller kommt(man sieht es ja an Xfree 4.4.0, obwohl mich die Lizenz nicht interssiert, ich mache das drauf wann _ich_ es will und nicht was mir eine lizenz sagt), sondern das ganze lieber selber in die Hand nehmen so wie die ganzen "Linux Tux Shops" weil(finde ich): geht 1. schneller(weil in 5 min. eingerichtet) und 2. besser finde ich es wenn es nicht nur einen Shop gibt sondern mehrere..., bei einen Fanartikel geht es ja nicht darum Geld zu verdienen sondern um Werbung zu machen, und auch wenn Gentoo nur 2 ¤(Euro(¤) ist besser als EUR) verdient geht das Geld ja schon wieder für Bankgebühren drauf, so ist es besser wenn man das mit dem Geld auf anderem weg macht..., aber mal sehen vielleicht habe ich diese woche noch lust so einen Shop unter spreadshirt.de aufzu machen(gibt ja noch viele andere.) mit allen gentoo logos so kann jeder das nehmen was er möchte und nicht nur die neuen, besonders der Teddy mit dem Gentoo Logo ist bestimmt schön  :Mr. Green: 

p.s.: ich möchte keinen die idee weg nehmen, nur bin ich der meinung man sollte nicht stunden lang über was diskutieren was dann doch nichts wird oder viel lange dauert(Wochen <> Monate, hier im forum nicht nur "de" gibts viele gute ideen für gentoo nur dann hat keiner mehr lust und das ganze schreiben war für die katz  :Evil or Very Mad: )

p.s.: es kann sein das manche user meinen text als zu "scharf" nehmen, ich sagen muss >das ich so bin<, wenn ich ideen gut finde aber keiner so richtig  aus den puschen kommen will, ich halt einfach drauf los schreibe ohne rücksicht auf verluste(was teilweiße ganz gut ist, ok manchmal auch nicht - nur sollte _jeder_ seine meinung schreiben dürfen ohne gleich als >Troll< abgeschoben werden..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MrTom

@TheRuler: Marktwirtschaft ist nicht dein Ding oder?  :Wink: 

Wenn man was macht, dann richtig! Ansonsten kann man es sein lassen.

Es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten etwas zu machen:

1. Voreilig und zu schnell ohne Hirn losrennen und einfach mal machen.

2. Diskutieren . Alles durchdenken und dann eine Wahl treffen.

3. Diskutieren, Diskutieren, Diskutieren und es kommt nichts dabei raus.

Ich bin ein Verfechter von #2!

Denken und Reden bringt bis zu einem gewissen Grad schon etwas. Und wenn man sich dann für einen Plan entschieden hat.. DURCHZIEHEN! Lieber etwas Falsches richtig durchziehen, als das richtige nicht zu machen! Ist zwar etwas die amerikanische Version, aber funktioniert.

----------

## beejay

Also bevor hier jemand einen Shop aufmacht sollte er sich u.U. zuerst einmal über Rechtliches informieren. Es könnte sein, dass das Logo geschützt ist...

----------

## cryptosteve

[ .. Logo .. ]

Ich hätte jetzt noch nichtmal gewußt, dass der Schriftzug unmittelbar zum Logo gehört. Ich hatte das reine geschwungene 'g' für das Logo gehalten.

----------

## Sas

ja, ich auch...

wenn das auf gentoo.de das neue logo ist, was ist dann das alte? das auf gentoo.org oder das mit dem schriftzug wie auf der (alten?) install-cd und hier im forum?

fragen über fragen ^^ naja, wie dem auch sei, ich will meine tasse!  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

[konstruktiver beitrag]

Und ich hätte gerne ein Larry-The-Cow Pickerl mit dem Ufo drauf!

[/konstruktiver beitrag]

 :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *Sas wrote:*   

> wenn das auf gentoo.de das neue logo ist, was ist dann das alte? das auf gentoo.org oder das mit dem schriftzug wie auf der (alten?) install-cd und hier im forum?

 

Die Schrift ist das eigentlich "neue" an dem "neuen Logo". Und ja: das Logo auf gentoo.de ist das neue Logo; das Logo auf gentoo.org somit das alte.

--ian!

----------

## psyqil

 *amne wrote:*   

> Pickerl
> 
> 

   :Shocked:  Im Gesicht? Nee, im Ernst, was ist ein Pickerl?

----------

## MrTom

Komme zwar aus Bayern, aber diese Össis sind für mich manchmal auch ein 7 Weltwunder  :Wink: 

Könnte man wohl mit Anstecknadel oder Aufkleber etc. übersetzen.

Nah ja... man könnte aber auch Pickel (so wie das Teil im Gesicht) sehen. Aber gehe wohl im Zusammenhang von einem Auskleber aus.  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 :Very Happy:  Danke!

----------

## lonF

Hallo allerseits,

wem das mit den Tassen und Aufklebern zulange dauert, kann sich doch ne blank Tasse kaufen, das Logo seiner Wahl auf CD oder Diskette machen und ab zur Druckerei. Solange das für den privat Gebrauch(limitierte Auflage 1Stück) ist und nicht kommerziell  verwendet wird, spricht doch nichts dagegen. Oder???

MfG lonF

----------

## slick

Soo... um jetzt auch mal meinen vollkommen konstruktiven Beitrag loszuwerden  :Wink:  :

1. Ich bestellt hiermit schonmal 3 Tassen unverbindlich vor.  :Wink: 

2. Egal wer das macht, man sollte sich über ggf. Folgen im Klaren sein. Wenn die Gentoo-Community weiter so wächst könnte sich das zu einem luk. Geschäft entwickeln mit Tassen und Aufklebern etc. Dabei ist allerding zu bedenken das es dann Ausmaßen annehmen kann, wie bei einer kommerziellen Distri. was sicher nicht im Sinne der Erfinder ist. Von Tassen zu CDs mit "Support" ist der Weg nicht weit... D.h. mein sollte meiner Meinung nach vorsichtig sein mit solchen "Projekten" ...

Alternativ könnten sich über eine "Fan-Seite" lokale Gruppen für Sammel-Anfertigungen zusammenfinden lassen.

So.. und nun bin ich mal auf die Kommentare gespannt.

----------

## dertobi123

 *slick wrote:*   

> 2. Egal wer das macht, man sollte sich über ggf. Folgen im Klaren sein. 

 

Wir sind uns durchaus über _einige_ Folgen im Klaren ...

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wenn die Gentoo-Community weiter so wächst könnte sich das zu einem luk. Geschäft entwickeln mit Tassen und Aufklebern etc. Dabei ist allerding zu bedenken das es dann Ausmaßen annehmen kann, wie bei einer kommerziellen Distri. was sicher nicht im Sinne der Erfinder ist. Von Tassen zu CDs mit "Support" ist der Weg nicht weit...

 

Gegen kommerziellen Support für Gentoo habe ich grundsätzlich gar nichts, im Gegenteil: Das würde vielen Admins die gerne Gentoo einsetzen würden, aber nicht können weil diverse Zertifizierungen fehlen, helfen. 

 *slick wrote:*   

>  D.h. mein sollte meiner Meinung nach vorsichtig sein mit solchen "Projekten" ...

 

Es geht hier nicht um irgendein Projekt, sondern ein solides (unkommerzielles) Gerüst, dass auf Dauer die Förderung der (speziell deutschen) Gentoo Community sicherstellt, bzw. erst ermöglicht. Dazu gehört _unter anderem_, dass Einnahmen aus einem etwaigen Shop auch der Community zu Gute kommen und zur Finanzierung von _z.B._ Präsentationen und Ständen bei Messen und Ausstellungen dienen. Desto solider ein solches Gerüst sein soll, desto mehr gibt es zu Bedenken, desto langwieriger ist der Prozess.

----------

## Gekko

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Komme zwar aus Bayern, aber diese Össis sind für mich manchmal auch ein 7 Weltwunder 
> 
> Könnte man wohl mit Anstecknadel oder Aufkleber etc. übersetzen.
> 
> Nah ja... man könnte aber auch Pickel (so wie das Teil im Gesicht) sehen. Aber gehe wohl im Zusammenhang von einem Auskleber aus. 

 

Voll OT: Pickerl = der berühmt berüchtigte Sticker!

ergo dessen stimmt das mit Aufkleber schon   :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Gegen kommerziellen Support für Gentoo habe ich grundsätzlich gar nichts

 

Ich persönlich schon. Weil grad der Kommerz viel kaputt machen kann. Da gibts dann plötzlich eine 3-Klick-Installation oder ein "tolles" werkzeug ums für die "zahlenden" Anwender freundlicher zu gestalten. Was dann bei dabei rauskommt sieht man schön am Beispiel der grünen Distri.   :Confused:  Ich meine Gentoo ist eine "Spezi-Distri." und solls auch bleiben.

 *Quote:*   

> Es geht hier nicht um irgendein Projekt, sondern ein solides (unkommerzielles) Gerüst, dass auf Dauer die Förderung der (speziell deutschen) Gentoo Community sicherstellt, bzw. erst ermöglicht. 

 

Spricht grundsätzlich nichts gegen, aber 

 *Quote:*   

> desto mehr gibt es zu Bedenken, desto langwieriger ist der Prozess.

 

ACK... deswegen wollte ichs mal erwähnen...

----------

## trawi

Schau einmal auf http://www.cafeshops.com/breakmygentoo dort gibt es die Werbeartikel von www.breakmygentoo.net.

Genial ist die Damenunterwäsche mit dem Schriftzug: "You wouldn't want to break anything. Would you?"   :Laughing: 

Mal sehen ob ich es schaffe meiner Freundin zu erklären, das damit nur Software gemeint ist   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Sas

Naja, aber die sind hässlich.

----------

## Cryssli

ich finde sie auch nicht besonders schoen. Da muss mindestens das Gentoo Logo drauf und ein Pinguin.

----------

## mo-ca

moin,

also grundsätzlich bin ich ein freund der idee, aber wie slick schon richtig gesagt hat, kann man sich damit auch viel versauen.

einen shop aufzumachen, wo man sich nich sicher ist, ob die käuferschaft duaerhaft einkaufen kann/will, ist meiner meinung nach SEHR riskant.

denn wer hat schon die lust, wenn er sein linux kostenlos mit vollem download-speed von irgendeinem mirror zieht, geld für einen aufkleber auszugeben, nur weil er sich mit gentoo "mal" auseinandersetzen will.

Sicher es gibt momentan eine käuferschaft, die aus mehreren leuten besteht, aber wie lange hält das an ?

so long ...

und was die slips angeht: naja nicht gerade die schönsten, aber wenn da ein pinguin druff wäre, würde ich den für meine kleene auch bestellen  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

So. Bitteschön: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=163462

 :Very Happy: 

----------

